# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  برامج رمضان 2010 على التلفاز

## هدوء عاصف

بــسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





السلام عليكم

كــل عــام وانتم بخير جميعا ان شاء الله بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم

سنقوم في هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله بتجميع مواعيد برامج بعض القنوات الاسلاميه المفيده في الشهر الكريم

حتى يستفيد منها من يــريد 

كــل من يريد اضافة اي برامج اهلا وسهلا بشرط عدم التكرار وشكرا لكم ، ، ،

نــبدأ بسم الله

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*قناة فور شباب


فستقدم لكم قناة فور شباب حصرياً وطوال شهر رمضان المبارك برنامج مفاهيم*

*مع ضيف البرنامج الدائم الشيخ العلامة محمد الحسن الددو*

*والذي يحاوره الدكتور المتألق عادل باناعمة






كما تقدم لكم قناة فور شباب برنامج معين الأنبياء 

لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عواد المغامسي 

لنعيش معه أروع القصص النبوية 






وكذلك ستكون معكم قناتكم فور شباب وطوال شهر رمضان المبارك 

في برنامج رحلة حياة في قصص ممتعة وحكايات جميلة 

مع الشيخ الدكتور محمد العريفي






كما تقدم لكم قناة فور شباب برنامجها الحصري 
وماينطق عن الهوى 
والذي يدور حول ربط الحديث النبوي بالإعجاز العلمي 
من خلال طرح الدكتور زغلول النجار 
للحقائق العلمية التي تؤكد على أسبقية الحديث الشريف في كشف الكثير من الحقائق العلمية




تقدم لكم قناة فور شباب برنامج خواطر 

والذي يعرض فيه الأستاذ أحمد الشقيري مقارنة بما نعيشة الآن 

مع ماقدمه المسلمون منذ الف سنة

بعد المقارنة المثيرة في العام الفائت مع اليابان






كما سنكون في قناة فور شباب معكم 

طيلة شهر رمضان المبارك 

في جولة مع الدكتور علي بن حمزة العمري في برنامجه 

مذكرات سائح






كما ستلتقون على شاشة قناتكم فور شباب حصرياً وطوال شهر رمضان المبارك 

بالدكتور علي أبو الحسن في برنامجه رمضان حياة 

محلقاً بالمشاهدين الكرام في نفحات رمضانية تساعدنا في فهم رمضان وكيفية الإستفادة منه




وستكونون معنا على قناة فور شباب 

من خلال برنامج المسابقات المميز الهداف

والذي يقدمه النجم المبدع نواف القطان





كما سنعرض لكم حصرياً برنامجنا المميز 
الخيمة الرمضانية
والتي سيحل فيها ضيوفاً ونجوماً كرام في مختلف المجالات
يتحدثون معنا ومعكم على الهواء مباشرة
في سمر لطيف وجو رائع





كما نقدم لأطفالنا الأحباب رحلة جديدة مع عمو حسن شاهين
في برنامج الرائع " تعالوا نشوف تركيا "
في جولة رائعة مع أطفال رائعين في أنحاء تركيا



كما تقدم لكم قناة فور شباب حصرياً الشاب محمد يغمور في برنامجه "أسلحة" والتي يعرض فيها الأسلحة التي يمكن للمشاهد أن يتسلح بها في حياته 
لقوم بعمارته الأرض وإصلاحها 
ولكي تنهض أمتنا من جديد
وهو برنامج حصري مسجل*

----------


## هدوء عاصف



----------


## هدوء عاصف

*برامج قناة الحكمة لرمضـان 1431 هـ*



**

*مدرسة الحياة : مع خواطر جديدة لصيد الخاطر لإبن الجوزي ..يطوف في معاني ..ويقف على أسرارهــا فضيلة الشيخ العلامة المحدث أبي إسحاق الحويني في رمضان فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية*



 

*نفحات ربانية لفضيلة الشيخ وحيد عبدالسلام بالي برنامج يعلمك كيف تتعلم الحديث كيف تتعلم الفقه والسيرة ، يعلمك كيف تعالج أمراض قلبك ، يعلمك كيف تقترب من ربك ، يعلمك كيف تكون مخلصا ، يعلمك كيف تكون عبدا ربانيا في رمضان فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

**

*في ظلال العرش لفضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سيد العفاني ، في ظلال العرض ما أعظم هذا التكريم في يوم تدنوا فيه الشمس من الرؤوس ، ويذهب عرق الناس في الأرض سبعين زراعة ويلجمهم حتى يبلغ منتصف آذانهم ، فمن الذين يظلهم الله عز وجل في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله هل يقتصرون على السبعة الذين ذكروا في الحديث أم هم أكثر من ذلك فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية*

**

*إني صائم للشيخ خالد صقر ، إني صائم هكذا ينبغي أن تقولها عبد الله في كل وقت تقولها بقلبك قبل أن يقولها لسانك إني صائح صومي يمنعني من هذه الأخلاق المرذولة أحبتي في الله هكذا سيكون لقاؤنا معكم على مدار هذا الشهر الكريم ، لنتعلم من نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كيف نربي أنفسنا حتى نحقق الغاية من الصيام لعلكم تتقون فإنتظرونا..فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

**

*الخيمة الرمضانية للإعلامي إبراهيم اليعربي ، إنها صفحات إعتدنا أن نقلبهـا .ومن ضمن هذه الصفحات صفحات نتعلم فيهـا ونعلم ، فنسأل ونقول : هل نعلمه الأدب أم أتعلم منه ؟ لكن في الخيمة الرمضانية هذا العــام نضيف إلى ذلك بسمـة تذكرنا بإبتسامات تذركنـا بإبتسامات الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أدب ، وشعر ، قطوف من المُلَحْ ، جلسات شباب إعتادوا أن يجلسوهـا بالخارج لكن جمعناهم في الخيمة الرمضانية ، ليقولوا ما في خاطرهــم ، وما في قلبوبهم...هذه خيمتنـا خيمة ذكر وطاعة فإنتظرونــا ..فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

 

*سراجنا المنير للشيخ الدكتور شهاب الدين أحمد ياسين ، تعرف على أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، تعرف على ما يجب عليك أن تتخلق به ، إذا أردت ان تتعرف على أخلاق نبيك ، إذن تعرف على السراج المنير ، سراجنا المنير أخلاق البشير النذير فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

 

*أهل الإيمان للشيخ محمود مرعي مع سلسلة إيمانية كريمة على خير نلقاكم بها ، نكتشف ظلالها ، ونستنشق عبقها ، ونشم أريجها ، عل الإيمان أن يرسخ في قلبوبنـا ، هذه السلسة تدور حول صفات الإيمان ، وحول صفات أهل الإيمان يوميا في رمضان فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

**

*على مائدة الإفطـار في بث مشترك بين قناة الحكمة وقناة الفجـر الفضائية للشيخ أبوأنس البشبيشي ، على مائدة الإفطار برنامج يومي نلتقيكم به أحبتي في رمضان فإنتظرونا فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية*

** 

*حياتي في رمضان للإعلامي محمد بليغ ، حياتي في رمضان كلها حب وعطاء وإيمان وخير ، يتناول البرنامج ذكريات حياة لشخصيات عامة وهامة فإنتظرونا في رمضان . فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية*

**

*من أخبار الأولين للشيخ هاني الحاج ، برنامج يتحدث عن ما قصه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّـم ، من أخبار الأولين ، لنستلهم منه العبرة والفوائد، فإنتظرونـا في رمضان فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية*

**

*فاصل شحن للإعلامي المهندس وليد عبد المقصود ، سنتعرف و طوال شهر رمضان مع الموبايل والصحـّـة ،ما هي الآثار السلبية للمرأة الحامل؟ والأطفال ؟ متى نستخدم الهاتف ؟ وهل للجوال علاقة بالأنف والأذن والحنجرة ؟ او الفكين ؟ مع مجموعة من الأطباء من أهل العلم المعاصر وأهل العـلم الشرعي ، كل هذا على برنامج فاصل شحن فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

**

*المستشار المؤتمن للدكتور المستشار سامح سيد ، برنامج يهم كل أسرة مسلمة ، ماذا تعرف عن عقد الزواج ؟ ما هي أركان وشروط عقد الزواج ؟ ما هي آثار إبرام عقد الزواج ؟ هناك آصار من ناحية الزوج والزوجة ، وأيضا آثار من ناحية الأبناء !! ما هي حقوق كل منهم ؟ فتابعونا في رمضان فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 


**

*فــتـاوى : لكل سؤال جواب ، مع نخبة من علمائنا الأجلاء ، يجيبون على أسئلتكم ،في كل المجالات من الناحية الشرعية ، في العقائد والعبادات والمعاملات ، والتجارة والزواج والطلاق والميراث ، وكل ما يهم المسلم في حياته اليومية مع الشيخ مصطفى العدوي ، والشيخ سامي السرساوي ، والشيخ أحمد سالم ، والشيخ عادل العزازي ، فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية* 

**

*المقرأة لفضيلة الشيخ طارق عبدالحكيــم، مقرأة الحكمة سنحاول ان نقدم فيها شيئا مميزا شيئا يمكن أن يخدم الإسلام والدعوة في رمضان فقط على شاشة قناة الحكمة الفضائية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ما سيعرض على قناة اقرأ 

*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دليل ما سيعرض على قناة الناس*




*
*
**

*
*

----------

